# Tire pressure for diesel?



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

So i use to do my f150 down to 15psi on the beaches but it was a lot lighter than my diesel. My question is for diesel owners is what pressure do you run in the front and back of your diesel? my new vehicles is massively heavier than my old one.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I had my f350 7.3 at 15psi and it did fine. Granted i had 38" tires that were 16" wide


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You might want to even go a few lbs. lower,a F-350 probably has 10 ply tires on it and they really do not "let down" much on the sidewalls until the pressure really drops.


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

When I first got my diesel 15 years ago an old timer told me to air the back tires out more than the front. Don't understand the reasoning but I tried it and it works. I start out each trip at 20 front and 18 back and adjust down if needed according to the conditions.


----------

